# Cleaning your gumshield.



## TheIceman5

What is the best way?

I didn't take my gumshield out my bag last week, put it in on Saturday morning, woke up sunday with an ulcer half the size of my lip! It stings to eat anything haha, tbh I don't know what else this could have been apart from my gumshield.


----------



## brigsy

Opro Refresh : Welcome


----------



## TheIceman5

Sweet, cheers dude.


----------



## SanshouMatt

You can use denture cleaning tabs too, essentially do the same thing but don't use the whole tab as some can eat your shield a bit. But if it's a boil and bite just buy a new one regularly, they're only a quid!


----------



## OUTCOLDFIGHTCLUB

Quick spray of some kitchen cleaner and rinse in hot water, drip dry on the drainer.

Next week ill be covering the lates knitwear and caseroles.


----------



## benny

I just use half a steradent then rinse off

I dont leave it in over night just pop it in for a minute or so then rinse

seems to do the trick


----------



## james8

mine gets rinsed in the gym water fountain to get the blood off before i use it and thats it, never done me ne harm as long as u dont smell it..


----------



## rsp84

normally just put it in my mouth and swish with a gulp of water. But from not using for ages, I used my old mans steam cleaner, did the job without melting the gum shield.


----------



## SteSteez

Yea no need for the professional cleaning agents - simple handwash will kill the dangerous crap, then a quick rinse with clean water...


----------



## Rob.L

I agree just run it under hot water until it stops feeling slimy and let it dry. On the odd occasion I leave it to fester I'll pop it in a few drops of sterilising fluid (the stuff they use to clean baby bottles and teats) it can however taste prity bad after so soak it again in clean water.


----------



## Si-K

warm water and if it's it's birthday some mouthwash - mmm minty fresh!!!!!. :thumb


----------



## joeedoom

You know that anti bacterial / alcohol hand stuff you get at work and a festivals, you can get 500ml for a quid.


----------



## TheIceman5

I decided to wash it with some anti-bacterial wash and warm water so hopefully it has done the trick :happy:


----------



## Mandirigma

I use dettol and few quick rinses under boiling water.

Boiling water, and dip the gum shield in for about 3 secs, I do this about 5 times over so that the gum shield doesnt have time to sften up.


----------



## Si-K

anti bac at festivals????? - damn you've never been to Donnington :laugh:


----------

